# New Review for Casting Shadows



## Mouse (Dec 15, 2010)

Casting Shadows is a collection of dark little stories and poems by me and two others. It's available from Amazon.

Here's a recent review from The Horror Zine: Casting Shadows

My name's not mentioned in the review, randomly, but the poem it mentions - _Monsters _- is mine. It always fascinates me what other people read into these things, especially when not much goes on in my head when I write!


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 20, 2010)

The review, by Mike Kerins was very good, Mouse!  

A pity you were not mentioned, even as the writer of the poem.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 20, 2010)

Cheers, Rosie! Yep, not sure why my name's not there.


----------

